# Stendipasta



## kiko73

Non riesco a trovare una definizione per la "Tavola per stendere la pasta". Essendo un attrezzo tipicamente italiano non so se ha una definizione anche in spagnolo.
Grazie per l'aiuto.

La cosa più vicina che ho trovato è "mesa para amasar pasta". Non c'è niente di più sintetico?


----------



## 0scar

Por las fotos de tavola no tiene nada. Es un "tendedero" de fideos.
http://images.google.com/images?q=Stendipasta&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## kiko73

0scar said:


> Por las fotos de tavola no tiene nada. Es un "tendedero" de fideos.
> http://images.google.com/images?q=Stendipasta&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


 
http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&um=1&q=mesa+amasar&sa=N&start=18&ndsp=18
La primera y la tercera imagen de esta pagina son los instrumentos que necesito traducir.
Como definición encontré "Mesa de amasar", pero no se si es la única.


----------



## 0scar

Las fotos que yo veo son un bollo de masa y otra foto con 20 objetos distintos.
Sospecho que la cosa es un "palo de amasar"
http://images.google.it/images?hl=it&um=1&sa=1&q=palo+de+amasar&btnG=Cerca&aq=f&oq=&start=0


----------



## kiko73

Meto una sola foto que el link anterior creava un poco de confusion.


----------



## 0scar

Es una mesa de madera, común en todo el mundo.
_Stendipasta_ no figura en el De Mauro.

È un vecchio tavolo in legno di cucina.


----------



## ursu-lab

Kiko, ti riferisci a "tavola" non nel senso di "tavolo", ma di "asse" che tutte le famiglie italiane usano per fare la pasta in casa?

In questo caso non è "MESA" (che è solo il tavolo) ma "TABLA de madera".

http://www.demolli.com/cgi-local/m.pl?pg=skarticolo.htm&zz=search&id=06060

http://www.italiadoc.it/ecommerce/pc/catalog/275_p_628_detail.jpg

PS: in Spagna non c'è. L'ho dovuto portare dall'Italia.


----------



## kiko73

La mesa con plano en madera bruta es la que se utilizaba antiguamente para amasar. Era independiente del resto de la cocina y tenia un cajon debajo para el rodillo (palo de amasar) y varios utensiles.
Con el progreso de las cocinas modulares, esta mesa se ha reducido simplemente en un plano de madera que se apoya sobre una mesa de piedra o cualquier otra superficie:




Esto es lo que en italiano se llama "stendipasta" o "spianatoia".


----------



## kiko73

ursu-lab said:


> Kiko, ti riferisci a "tavola" non nel senso di "tavolo", ma di "asse" che tutte le famiglie italiane usano per fare la pasta in casa?
> 
> In questo caso non è "MESA" (che è solo il tavolo) ma "TABLA de madera".
> 
> http://www.demolli.com/cgi-local/m.pl?pg=skarticolo.htm&zz=search&id=06060
> 
> http://www.italiadoc.it/ecommerce/pc/catalog/275_p_628_detail.jpg
> 
> PS: in Spagna non c'è. L'ho dovuto portare dall'Italia.


 
E' proprio lui, ursu-lab.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, la de la foto es una vieja mesa de cocina, de madera cepillada, como ya puse más arriba, más que común en todo el mundo, yo todavía  tengo una pero ahora está un un  patio.  Y obviamente no servía solo para amasar, servía para preparar los alimentos y  después para comer.

El plano de madera  es una _tabla de picar_ pero más grande.
La podrías llamar_ tabla de amasar.

_


----------



## honeyheart

kiko73 said:


> La mesa con plano en madera bruta es la que se utilizaba antiguamente para amasar. Era independiente del resto de la cocina y tenía un cajón debajo para el rodillo (palo de amasar) y varios utensiles. utensilios (o útiles)


"Tabla de amasar" o "tabla para amasar" nos son denominaciones conocidas (porque el objeto en sí nos es desconocido), pero dan a entender de qué se trata.


----------



## divina

En estes foros en español es simplemente "máquina para hacer pasta" o "stendipasta".
x---x

Y aquí se refiere a una "ex mesa de amasar".
x---x


----------



## ursu-lab

Una máquina para hacer la pasta:

http://www.buttalapasta.it/img/macchina.jpg

Y, cuando se prepara la pasta, se trabaja encima de un "stendipasta" que es una tabla de madera que se puede comprar en cualquier supermercado (en Italia):
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/125/333908093_0b32cc8e19.jpg?v=0

Casi nadie lo hace directamente en la mesa por razones de higiene (la tabla sólo se usa para la pasta, luego se limpia y se guarda en una funda):

La mayoría de la familias italianas posee las dos: la máquina y la tabla de madera. La tabla de madera se parece a una simple tabla de cortar (http://www.nopuedocreer.com/queloha...3/a7cf_space_invaders_cutting_board_inuse.jpg ) pero es mucho más grande: puede medir más de un metro de ancho, como la de la foto anterior que es grande casi como una cama.

PS: en Argentina quizá se encuentre por los italianos que emigraron allí y que difundieron la costumbre de la "pasta fresca fatta in casa", pero en España no. No conozco a ningún español que la tenga y nunca la he visto ni en una tienda, ni en los supermercados, ni en los centros comerciales. Como ya dije, tuve que comprarla en Italia.


----------

